# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Σπυρί σε καναρίνι

## alexandrosphilip

Ένα ς γνωστός μου έχει δύο καναρινάκια.Το ένα απο τα δύο είναι άρρωστο.Μου είπε οτι το έψαξε και είδε οτι στο πάνω μέρος του σώματος κοντά στην ουρά έχει βγάλει κατι σαν σπυρι...Δεν ήξερε τι να το κάνει και σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω εδώ μήπως μπορείται εσείς να μου πείτε τι να κάνει...Δεν γνωρίζω να σας δώσω άλλες πληροφορίες για το πουλάκι

----------


## vagelis76

Σοφία *ΟΛΑ* τα πουλιά έχουν αυτό το "Σπυρί" στη βάση της ουράς.Από αυτό εκκρίνονται λιπαρές ουσίες που παίρνουν με το ράμφος τους και απλώνουν στα φτερά τους τα πουλιά*.ΔΕΝ* το πειράζουμε *ΠΟΤΕ* γιατί μια μόλυνση στο σημείο αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολη.Στο είπα όσο πιο απλά το γνωρίζω....πιο επίσημα θα σου πουν τα παιδιά που ξέρουν περισσότερα.

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Καλημέρα Βαγγέλη.Μαλλον δεν διατύπωσα σωστα τη σκέψη μου.Το ξέρω οτι αυτο το έχουν όλα τα πουλια.Αυτο που ήθελα να πω είναι οτι είναι κόκκινο και διογκωμένο...Το πουλάκι είναι άκεφο και δεν τρώει,κάθεται στο δάπεδο του κλουβιού.

----------


## vagelis76

Σοφία δες λίγο αυτό το θέμα,μέχρι να σου πουν τα παιδιά πιο σίγουρα πράγματα...
*Φράξιμο ουροπυγικού αδένα*


Μην κάνεις μόνη σου τίποτα,είναι λεπτό το σημείο και θέλει προσοχή...

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Πολύ αργα...πριν λίγο με ειδοποιησε οτι το πουλάκι πάει..Αργησε πολύ να το δεί και μάλλον μολύνθηκε....Από οτι είδα και γω απο τη φωτο που μου έστειλε και που έβαλα πιο πάνω ήταν πολύ πρησμένο το σημείο.

----------


## vagelis76

Η μόλυνση στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο είναι πολύ γρήγορη δυστυχώς.
Σοφάκι λυπάμαι, κρίμα που δε βοηθήσαμε το μικρό φιλαράκι....

----------


## mgerom

Δεν ξέρω αν για τον ιδιοκτήτη έχει κάποια σημασία πλέον, αλλά για την συζήτηση,
θα μου επιτρέψετε να έχω τελείως διαφορετική γνώμη. Μετά μάλιστα και την φωτογραφία που υπάρχει πιο πάνω,
νομίζω οτι ο ουροπυγικός αδένας, δεν ήταν σε τέτοια κατάσταση, που να έφερε το τέλος στο πουλάκι.
Δεν βλέπω καμία μόλυνση. Κάθε άλλο μάλιστα.
Σε άλλους λόγους πρέπει να αναζητηθεί η αιτία.

----------


## Sissy

Αίματα είναι-ήταν όλα αύτα;;; :sad:

----------


## alexandrosphilip

> Αίματα είναι-ήταν όλα αύτα;;;


όχι...του είχε βάλει betadin..

----------


## fadom1

βασικά ούτε εγώ βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα στον αδένα. Αν υπάρχε τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα θα είχε πρστεί πάρα πολύ και θα είχε γίνει πιο στογκυλό.. γενικά θα είχε και διαφορετικά συμπτώματα.. το φτέρωμά του θα ήταν θαμπό και θα χαλούσε γρήγορα και θα επιρεαζόταν σιγά σιγά η γενική του εικόνα.. είχα πουλί που είχε το πρόβλημα σε εκείνο σημείο τουλάχιστον 3-4 μήνες πριν το καταλάβω.. το είχα δει πρισμένο αλλά δεν ήξερα πως υπήρχε πρόβλημα.. τελικά μετά από θεραπεία, τόσο καιρό μετά, έζησε μια χαρα .. κάτι άλλο είναι και καλά θα κάνει να προσέξει για συμπτώματα και τα άλλα πουλιά του μην είναι κάτι μεταδιδόμενο......

----------


## jk21

μηπως σου κρυβει οτι το πιεσε να το σπασει και μετα εβαλε το betadin για αποφυγη μολυνσης;

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Τι να σου πω....δεν νομίζω να έκανε κάτι τέτοιο, άσε που το betantin το έβαλε όταν του είπα αυτο που διάβασα για τον ουροπυγηκο αδένα betadin με γλυκερίνη ή ελαιολαδο δηλαδή αν παρατηρηθεί πρήξιμο.Το πουλάκι, δεν το είδα απο κοντά...είδα μόνο τη φωτογραφία που μου έστειλε!!!!Και μάλιστα μου είπε οτι ηταν αρκετες μέρες ανορεχτο και άκεφο πριν το ελέγξει για το "σπυρι".Το δέυτερο καναρινάκι πάντως μου είπε οτι δεν έχει εκδηλώσει κάτι ανησυχητικό.

----------

